# GG announces the awarding of Decorations



## dapaterson (22 Oct 2009)

http://gg.ca/document.aspx?id=13333#



> MILITARY VALOUR DECORATIONS
> 
> Star of Military Valour
> 
> ...



Full citations on link.


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Oct 2009)

Kudos to all.


----------



## 2tall (22 Oct 2009)

Wow, I can't believe it took over a year since these men have returned home to be recgonized. We need to work on regonizing these acts in due time. God job gents, well done. What happens if they are no longer in the military? Can you still recieve such awards after you release?


----------



## dapaterson (22 Oct 2009)

2tall said:
			
		

> Wow, I can't believe it took over a year since these men have returned home to be recgonized. We need to work on regonizing these acts in due time. God job gents, well done. What happens if they are no longer in the military? Can you still recieve such awards after you release?



Yes, released members (and deceased members) remain eligible.

Some delay is understandable - as the events that occur must be documented and submitted upwards, through various levels of command for endorsement.

Add to that the requirements for further justification / explanation in some cases, together with post-tour leave etc and delays of up to a year are understandable.

Remember as well that the ultimate recommendations come from a collection of very senior officers and NCMs, who gather only a few times per year to consider the files before them - and calls for them to meet more often don't work well, as trying to co-ordinate the schedules of half a dzone (or more) general officers and command CWOs is a tremendous challenge.


----------



## gcclarke (22 Oct 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Yes, released members (and deceased members) remain eligible.
> 
> Some delay is understandable - as the events that occur must be documented and submitted upwards, through various levels of command for endorsement.
> 
> ...



I have a feeling that if we were to implement some sort of policy trying to ensure that people are recognized in a timely fashion, it would likely only result in people not getting awards they deserved because the recommendation wasn't pushed up the chain of command "in time". 

I think most people realize that things like these take time. As long as someone doesn't pass away between when they earned the medal, and when it's given to them, I don't really see a problem with it. 

I mean, heck, just look at the delay it takes some people just to get their CDs.


----------



## Haggis (22 Oct 2009)

2tall said:
			
		

> Wow, I can't believe it took over a year since these men have returned home to be recgonized. We need to work on regonizing these acts in due time. *Good job gents,* well done. What happens if they are no longer in the military? Can you still recieve such awards after you release?



Umm there's a couple of ladies on that list, too!

Lieutenant-Colonel Martha-Anne Paule Stouffer, M.S.M., C.D.
 Ottawa, Ont.

Major Catherine Enid Potts, M.S.M., C.D.
 Kingston, Ont.


----------



## Cansky (23 Oct 2009)

2tall said:
			
		

> Wow, I can't believe it took over a year since these men have returned home to be recgonized. We need to work on regonizing these acts in due time. God job gents, well done. What happens if they are no longer in the military? Can you still recieve such awards after you release?




The announcements are made after the mentioned individuals are notified of their recognitions.  Most the the above mentioned individuals where notified starting in Apr/May thus the process was started long before that.

Well done to all.


----------



## mariomike (23 Oct 2009)

"While exposed to sustained enemy fire, <snip> repeatedly returned to the vehicle, in which ammunition was exploding in the ongoing fire, to help extract and tend to the casualties."
I read every citation. This is just one example. Words fail me.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (23 Oct 2009)

Well done!! 
One is my neighbor,  a really great guy, WO McNabb!!

Proud to be Canadian!!


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Oct 2009)

Master Corporal Michael C. J. Bursey, M.M.V.

Cpl Jordan Kochan

Cpl Mark "Edge" Ejdrygiewicz

All 2PPCLI BG. They were on scene on 3 Sep 2008. 

I better stop before I get too emotional.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (23 Oct 2009)

Congrats to all.I'm guessing this is for roto 08-01?
Good job to all.


----------



## medicineman (23 Oct 2009)

Good on you Martin  .

MM


----------



## Haggis (23 Oct 2009)

OldSoldier said:
			
		

> Master Corporal Michael C. J. Bursey, M.M.V.
> 
> Cpl Jordan Kochan
> 
> ...



Your son was clearly in good company.


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Oct 2009)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Your son was clearly in good company.



Mike was in the best platoon I've ever seen, including the one I was in in 1979.
The section was even tighter.
Jordan and Edge were 8 Pl, Charlie Coy, 2 VP. Mike Bursey was the Medic on scene.

We owe these guys....big time.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Oct 2009)

Edge is a solid guy.  I haven't had the honour of meeting the others.


----------



## jollyjacktar (25 Oct 2009)

Congratulations to all.


----------



## wildman0101 (25 Oct 2009)

ladies-gentlemen,,,,
outstanding-congratulations to all    
best regards in all future endeavors....
                              scoty b


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Oct 2009)

This, from the _Hamilton Spectator_ - with my highlighting of a section explaining why it's good to know how to use the bad guys' weapons:


> Master Corporal Anthony Rotondi could feel the bullets whizzing by his head.
> 
> It was May 6, 2008, and the 25-year-old Hamilton native found himself lying in a muddy irrigation ditch in an Afghanistan village with two other soldiers in the midst of a firefight with Taliban insurgents. His comrades were both hurt -- one fatally -- and Rotondi's gun jammed after it got covered with muck.
> 
> ...


----------

